# bulk spices



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

where do you folks buy spices in bulk ?


Thanks
Bob


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I usually don't because I like my spices fresh, but I do buy some bulk spices at Winco supermarket, in their bulk bin area. They have great cumin and onion powder.

I get my dried chili peppers and my chipotle in pound bags at a bitty little local Mexican supermarket. Best chipotle, ever.

Spice is something where I won't give up quality in order to get price.

Penzey's sells really good spices. I think they sell in larger bulk amounts, too. Prices are pretty decent.

Some of the stuff that stores well, Costco sells the big jars for a good price. You have to use a lot of spice to use that much up before it goes stale. I buy my cinnamon there.

The Cash and Carry (Smart and Final Iris), wholesale grocery and restaurant supply, sells great big packages of seasonings. Restaurant size. Too big for me, but I buy my almond extract and maple extract there.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

I really like www.MySpiceSage.com. Their quality is very good and prices are amazing. They usually have a free gift, and with any size order, you get to choose a 1 oz. package free from a fairly extensive list. I usually order the 4 oz size, since that is a good price break, plus I don't like to buy spices in too large a quantity at a time. The last time I ordered I got 8 Madagascar vanilla beans as a freebie.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

This forum is the best place ever to show you how to make the majority of spices and blends to use. I make all my own herb blends with my dehydrator and I make quarts of them, which would cost me a ton at a store and only time at home. I make my own chipotle powder, ancho powder, onion and garlic powder and the resulting dry rubs with my dehydrator as well. By the quart, not 2oz jar. I can give extra as gifts. 
If I could not, I would go to the next best place, and a place I use often. Local ethnic groceries. As someone stated in an earlier post, I can go to the local latino grocer and get chile powders at a fraction of a Kroger price. Same with Indian grocers and things like cumin, coriander and turmeric. I have a pint jar of cumin that I got for 2 bucks from the local Indian place that would have cost me twenty at Kroger.


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree on the ethnic groceries- I often buy spices there. I have a friend who likes www.myspicesage.com , and I've also ordered from www.sfherb.com .


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

penzeys.com

Best spices ever. Used to live near a shop, now I mail order.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Penzeys is it for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been using www.penzeys.com for years.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm another Penzeys fan. I usually stock up before canning season starts so I have plenty. There is a store near where my relatives live (400 miles away - TC area) so when we make the trip, we stop in and stock up.

keep in mind most spices are only harvested once a year, so even if you buy smaller quantites more often, it does not always mean you are getting "fresher" spices. 

Have not found any place in Sioux Falls I really like for spices. If you find one, let me know!


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to live not too far from an Amish store. I can get spices there a lot cheaper than from online or local grocery stores. 

ETA: I haven't used Penzey's myself, but I know several people who have and love their stuff.



Wanderer said:


> I really like www.MySpiceSage.com. Their quality is very good and prices are amazing.


Amazing? That's one word for $8/lb for common navy beans.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Another Penzey's fan here!

I do occasionally get some from Spice Barn as well if Penzey's is out of stock on something (which can happen around certain food-heavy holidays).

I'm not lucky enough to have any sort of healthy bulk or ethnic groceries anywhere within a day's drive  If it's not Spice Islands or McCormack's regularly carried in the supermarket, I'm SOL; so I end up getting almost all my specialty spices online... bulk or otherwise.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

blynn said:


> penzeys.com
> 
> Best spices ever. Used to live near a shop, now I mail order.


Yep. We buy in bulk and then store them in vintage canning jars.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

julieq said:


> Yep. We buy in bulk and then store them in vintage canning jars.


That's a good idea! I've got some of my whole spices in canning jars too, but I should use my vintage ones, they're just collecting dust right now.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

blynn said:


> That's a good idea! I've got some of my whole spices in canning jars too, but I should use my vintage ones, they're just collecting dust right now.


Some of my vintage canning jars have flea bites on the rims, so they can't be used for canning anymore. Others I just don't want to risk, even in a water bath. But they are still so pretty and need to be used! :nanner:


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Either www.herbalcom.com, or Amazon for Frontier organics. Both by the pound.


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm also a new Penzeys fan. Just found out about them a month or two ago and have been to the store twice now to stock up. Has anyone tried there pickeling spcie --- I needed some and they had a 4 oz bag for the same price as a 1.8 oz Ball brand at walmart. I've found if you buy them in the 4oz bags and put them in your own bottles there spices are often cheaper. As a treat each time i go to aldis i get myself a iced vannila coffee and the reuse the jars for my herbs and now Penzeys spices.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I just used some Penzey's pickling spice for the first time this year. I think it smells great! I know they have juniper and mace in theirs, and I think that's a little different from the usual spice mixes. I made some pickles with it but I haven't tried them yet. 

I too like to buy the 4 oz bags, best bargain, I think. I usually can't use more than four ounces of any given spice in a year.


----------

